# Xmas ideas for Men...



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok, so what are we getting for the men in our lives? or what have we previously bought that was a good present?


Last year I bought my boyfriend
-Engraved ipod, - Magazine subscription, -PJ's, - T-shirt from his fave desginer and little bits of stocking fillers. Having been together for a while my xmas present ideas are running thin! xx


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Last year I got DH an Aspinal briefcase and some stocking fillers.  This year I've bought some Swarovski cufflinks so far, and am debating a Mont Blanc pen (he starts a new job in the New Year) but dunno if I can bring myself to spending that much money for a pen........   ... I would hate if he ever lost it!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

DJ- yes, he'd have to keep a close eye on that pen! I don't know if your the same, but when I buy DB a present ie Slippers (ugg) at £65 I don't mind, yet I'd never dream of buying myself a pair  they have lasted really well tho! Xx


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

You have sooooo nailed it on the head Hoping   - yup would def spend a lot more on something for DH than I would on myself?!  Thinks it's partly because I'm so relieved to think of something that he hasn't already got, I quickly buy it without going through the huge justification process I'd take myself through     

At the moment looking at all overpriced pens - maybe not quite Mont Blanc......but the flip side is that they aren't Mont Blanc.......god....dilemna!!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes me too, and the more expensive the less items you need to buy alongside it  lol! 

Dare I ask how much the pen is? Xx


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Ah ha!  You obviously shop the same way as me     

The pens start at £255........it's madness really......plus, I'm kinda wondering how excited he'd be to see the box under the tree....it is only a pen afterall....

Might have to re-think....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

DJCJ said:


> Last year I got DH an Aspinal briefcase and some stocking fillers. This year I've bought some Swarovski cufflinks so far, and am debating a Mont Blanc pen (he starts a new job in the New Year) but dunno if I can bring myself to spending that much money for a pen........  ... I would hate if he ever lost it!


I bought my friend one for his 40th but I wasn't sure if he'd want it and got a gift receipt from John Lewis in case he didn't. To be honest I have 2 of them and I never take them out the house or use them! But in the hospital where I work all the consultants have them!


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

JJ1 - LOL - that's exactly what I was afraid might happen - that *I* would be so freaked out that he would lose it, he'd decide it wasn't worth the risk of taking it to work     .


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

OK - at the risk of sounding like I have been living in a cave, can someone tell me what a Kindle does?  Is it just an ebook reader?  I know there is a new version out called Kindle Fire but outside that I'm clueless as to it's functions....DH is a bit of a gadgets guy (aren't most of them?!?) but would like to get a gadget that is actually useful   

Thanks
DJ x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

DJ- OMG OMG OMG that is some pen! Lol!

Yes a kindle is an ebook reader, lightweight and can store lots of books, I'm not 100% but think (it could be a different book reader tho) the new one has a light up background to help you read it-must check that I am right haha. 

I'll let you know. My step dad has a regular kindle n thinks it is fab.

But I'm sure an ipad can also be used to read books aswell as a computer xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Ooo I was wrong, the kindle fire is like an ipad  xx


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm...just read a few reviews on amazon and the Kindle Fire is definitely not setting the world alight so am moving on from that idea.....plus DH tends to go mid to upper range on his gadgets, so think I might just let him buy himself a really good ipad instead (he keeps saying he might treat himself)   

Yes - it is some pen, isn't it   - I'll have to get a tracking device attached to it   ....... it is madness though isn't it?? for a pen?? I'm not completely nuts, am I?

x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Nope, you are not nuts at all... Jeez it is a PEN  . Absolute madness! In one way, it is a great gift-its not something he would just think Oooh I've got a spare £255 let's go buy a pen, He will know how expensive it is. 

And I like to buy something people want but wouldn't go and buy themselves.
Unfortunatly I don't have that with DB, men want things they tend to just buy them!

I know its not a present as such, but do apple do gift vouchers? If he is going to buy an ipad anyway? Xx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

this year i am thinking hotel du vin vouchers, we need a romantic break! or is that too obviously a gift for me!!


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

You could be on to something there Hoping - the apple store gift voucher is a good idea......definitely more comfortable with that than the pen   

That sounds lovely Yogabunny - nope not too obvious - afterall, he can't have a romantic break without you       

x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

DJ do keep us updated on what you get him  xx

Yoga- I love the gesture of time as a present, I have done it for db' birthday once to a nice hotel and once to spain just for a few days. It is a great idea! Xx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

i have to do a birthday gift too, dh is 23 december! Am thinking about the mini ipad, just had a look at my friends and he is in love with it.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Gosh ladies

My hubby wouldnt thank you for either a kindle or a pen..

Poor critter is hopefully getting a british lions rugby shirt, comedy dvd's and prob a few stocking fillers..

I suppose in a way im lucky as anything to do with rugby he is a happy bunny

Jillyhen


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

have a look on a website notonthehighstreet.com they have some unusual things and you can personalise- cufflink with child's thumb prints in, small maps etc I often find quirky gifts on there for people. It is so much easier when they are into a sport like rugby/golf/footie etc!  
more birthday but older people seem to like a newspaper from the day they were born, but my best friend was a Xmas baby so no papers on that day.!

My friend bought a large stool like a champagne cork which was quirky.

Good luck


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the website suggestion JJ1 - shall have a look later x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Ooo a mini Ipad-lucky boyfriend! Xx

Jillyhen-arrrh its good when they are in to specific things  xx

Jj1 thanks, shall take a look  xx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

JJ1 oh thanks, I love that website and had forgotten about it!

Jillyhen I refuse to invest in Arsenal, and that would be my only option! haha. Comedy DVDs is a good idea

So, I have not splashed out on the mini ipad yet as it is probably a bit silly amount of money to spend at the minute, if I put my sensible hat on. But I got already got a really nice massive pestle and mortor from amazon as he loves cooking (lucky me) and has been going on about needing that.

For other men in my life, my parents are getting English heritage membership for a year, they like all of that. My 86 year old Granpa is getting some random stuff, as much as I love him! I always try very hard and he always speaks his mind and tells us why he doesn't like it, so I won't worry as much this year! hahah, the joys of being older. 3 year old Nephew is getting various bits including a whoopee cushion - hee hee I will be popular.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

bombus is another personalised website where you can get maps where they were born or special place, as you can specify where you want on the map.  
I went shopping today for my friend and got him a belt and scarf from Vivienne Westwood - I was wandering around Selfridges and the designer sections have some nice special accessories if he is into fashion.


L x


----------



## wombat13 (Apr 5, 2012)

A magazine subscription for something he is into (music, cars, sport, fashion, etc) is a nice 'gift that keeps giving' all year  
otherwise, I second notonthehighstreet for brilliant, different gifts, especially for those awkward dads/brothers!  
x


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

Posting this a bit late but maybe for next Christmas.  If your partners enjoy cooking I got my DH a 6 months subscription to friday night curry kit at the Spicery.  You can get it directly from their website or buyagift.


----------

